# Demodex Mange



## carlaraesims (Nov 14, 2009)

Who has been prescribed Goodwinol Ointment? And how long did it take for the Mange to clear up and then for hair to grow back?


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

I have used Goodwinol ointment on my boston when he had mange as a puppy. This is suppose to be for localised use such as on the face and small areas on the dog, not as an all over body treatment. You'll need to use a good mite-a-cide shampoo for the next 6-8 weeks (once every 2 weeks is what they prescribed for my boston) to clear up the entire dog. After the 8 weeks of baths and oinment on his face he never had another incident of active mange.


----------



## carlaraesims (Nov 14, 2009)

I was just prescribed the ointment, the vet said it'll clear up on its own... Am I able to buy a non-rx mite-a-cide shampoo at a pet store or online to help aid in clearing it up?


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

mange does NOT clear up on it's own. that is a load of crap. You can get many great products on line to treat mange. First FIND A NEW VET, then go and find a good shampoo like mitaban.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

There are other treatments for Demodex mange:
http://www.ehow.com/how_5631078_use-revolution-treat-demodex-mange.html
http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_demodectic_mange.html
I agree find a new vet.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

It doesn't clear up on its own, we had a prescription and had to come back every 2 weeks for a skin analysis. It had to come back clean with no live or dead mites before we could stop giving the meds. We couldn't do ointment, though, because it was on her lip. She was on the meds for about 5 months or so, with vet checks (almost) every two weeks. Make sure you also give a probiotic with her food to make sure the other good bacteria in her body stay stong while on the meds. Plain yogurt works, or you can buy probiotic packets at any vet.


----------



## carlaraesims (Nov 14, 2009)

What?! I really liked this vet, he doesn't have a permanent vet yet. He's 5 months old, and was prescribed an ointment. That won't clear it up?


----------



## carlaraesims (Nov 14, 2009)

From the website above, it says "Localized demodicosis is considered a common puppyhood ailment and approximately 90% of cases resolve with no treatment of any kind. Treatment is not necessary or recommended for localized demodicosis but there are treatment options for people who simply cannot feel right about doing nothing. Goodwinol ointment, an insecticide, may be used daily to control localized demodicosis." ???


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

If mange has activated even in a localized compacity then the liklihood of it afflicting the rest of the dog is high. Like it says for "control" of localized mange" Some times pups do grow out of it as mange is always present on a dog and only becomes active when there is an immunity deficite as in very young, very old, and immunocompromised dogs. As their immune system develops it could (Major COULD there) become inactive again but the damage it causes during the active stage compromises the entire dermis system making the dog more succeptable to an overall infection. It is best to treat the WHOLE dog IMO, than just localized treatment. what if he puts his face in his crotch or another body area... mange can spred on himself if he sheds a mite. " localized mange OCCURS IN DOGS UP TO 1 YEAR IN AGE. IT BEGINS AS A THINNING OF THE HAIR AROUND THE EYELIDS, LIPS, AND CORNERS OF THE MOUTH AND FRONT LEGS, GIVING A MOTH EATEN APPEARANCE. IT PROGRESSES TO PATCHES OF HAIR LOOSS ABOUT 1 INCH IN DIAMETER (WHICH CAN BE CONFUSED WITH RINGWORM). If more than 5 patches are present, the disease could be progressing to the generalized form. After one or 2 months the hair begins to grow back. In three months most cases are healed".(dog owners home veterinary handbook) Sorry about the caps...cap lock was on and I didn't know it. Didn't feel like deleting it all and doing it again... I'm lazy like that


----------



## carlaraesims (Nov 14, 2009)

yeah, his didn't start in the usual spots, it's just on his back... that's why I thought it was him being allergic to something and itching that spot. But I think maybe I'll get some shampoo so it can really "penetrate" into the skin... what should I get?


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

First week I'd bath him with a good sulfur tar shampoo, next week off then follow up with a allergy shampoo. Allergy shampoo won't be cheap but well sorth the $$.

http://www.1800petmeds.com/Allermyl+Shampoo-prod10523.html allergy shampoo

http://www.1800petmeds.com/Oatmeal+++Tea+Tree+Oil+Infuser-prod3127.html really like this one. Anything with tee tree oil in it is great for skin issues. 

http://www.online-pet-store-4u.com/product_SynergyLabs-Sulfatar-Medicated-Shampoo-for-Dogs--17-oz.html I've always had great luck with the Vererinary formula line. 

If you want something a little less sulfer tar smelling try this one:
http://glo-marr-kenic.com/item126.htm You can get this same product at Jefferspets.com for $6.99 insted of $14.00.


----------



## JeffGrill (Jan 21, 2010)

There's some good mange advice on the Dog Health Handbook. Specifically, a lime-sulfur dip is the probably the safest home approach. Some brands will even mix with the dog's current shampoo. This treatment approach can be enhanced with homeopathic mite repellents etc. 

For bad cases I'd see a vet for either selamectin or ivermectin treatment, although the lime-sulfur is probably a better chioice. Also consider treating the dog's environment to avoid re-occurence with a good disinfectant - at minimum wash all items.


----------

